# David Platt - new IMB president (SBC)



## reaganmarsh (Aug 27, 2014)

PB brethren, just a heads-up: David Platt was elected as the new President of the SBC's International Mission Board. (He's the guy who wrote the popular books 'Radical' and 'Follow Me'). 

I can think of a lot worse choices than Platt. He should do a good job. And for the record, he is a Calvinist. 

A few links:

Why I’m Glad David Platt Is the New IMB President | Moore to the Point

The Alabama Baptist - A Resource for Christian Living

David Platt elected new IMB president - Florida Baptist Witness


----------



## LeeD (Aug 27, 2014)

This is an encouraging election.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 27, 2014)

LeeD said:


> This is an encouraging election.



Yes, sir, it is!


----------

